# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Paniku, ankthi dhe emocionet, si dallohen

## bebushja

Paniku, ankthi dhe emocionet, si dallohen

Paniku karakterizohet si një episod alarmi, frike, paniku, i cili fillon menjëherë dhe mund të zgjasë rreth gjysmë ore. Kur njeriu është në këtë fazë, mund të shfaqë dridhje të trupit të pakontrollueshme, marrje fryme, rrahjet e zemrës shpejtohen, djersitet, i merren mend dhe po ashtu mund të ketë ndjesi shtrëngese në fyt apo në kraharor. Kjo sëmundje ndryshon pak nga format e tjera të krizave të anktheve (anxiety attacks), sepse zakonisht ataket e panikut kanë fillim të menjëhershëm, të paprovokuar nga ndonjë stimul i jashtëm dhe e kthejnë individin krejt të pamundur nga ana fizike. Gjithashtu, simptomat mendore/emocionale i influencojnë pozitivisht simptomat fizike dhe anasjelltas, duke krijuar një rutinë ciklike. Zakonisht ata që kanë përjetuar një sulm paniku në jetën e tyre ka shumë mundësi ta përjetojnë përsëri. Kur simptomat dhe episodet janë kronike atëherë diagnoza kthehet në sëmundje paniku (panic disorder). Krizat e panikut janë ndarë në tri kategori: 1- Krizë paniku spontane: Kriza vjen pa asnjë shenjë paralajmëruese, ditën apo natën. Nuk ka të bëjë me aktivitetet që njeriu është duke bërë në atë moment (mund të jetë edhe duke fjetur). Nuk ka të bëjë me ndonjë provokim të jashtëm apo me ndonjë stimul specifik. 
2-Kriza specifike paniku: Këto kriza provokohen nga ndonjë nxitje (stimulues) i frikshëm apo traumatik. Për shembull, njerëzit që kanë frikë të gjenden në mes të një grumbulli të madh njerëzish apo kur njeriu viziton vende traumatike apo kujton situata trauamtike të së kaluarës. 3-Kriza paniku të predispozuara nga situata të jashtme: Krizat mund të fillojnë në disa situata apo ambiente të caktuara, por jo çdo herë që gjenden në ato situata apo ambiente. Për shembull, dikush mund të këtë një krizë paniku kur është duke ngarë makinën, edhe pse nuk kanë ndonjë frikë apo ankth nga kjo situatë. Gjithashtu, jo çdo herë që vizitohen këto ambiente fillojnë krizat. Shumë njerëz që vuajnë nga krizat e panikut tregojnë një frikë të papërmbajtshme sikur do vdesin ose një ndjesi çmendurie. Zakonisht, kur njeriu fillon të ndiejë shenjat e para të panikut (kur nuk është spontan), i erren sytë dhe nuk kontrollon gjymtyrët (këmbët) dhe bie përtokë. Shumë herë vijnë në vete kur trajtohen në urgjence. 
Ankthi
Rreth 2 % e popullatës kanë përjetuar një lloj forme të krizës së panikut. Njerëzit me frikë/ankthe të ndryshme (psh. agorafobi, frika ndaj insekteve apo mikrobeve), përjetojnë më shumë kriza paniku, sidomos kur vijnë në kontakt me stimulin (nxitjen) e frikës. Kriza të tilla kalojnë shpejt kur stimuli i frikës hiqet apo largohet nga pacienti. Kur krizat bëhen kronike, simptomat bëhen më të rënda dhe si rrjedhim dobësojnë jashtëzakonisht shumë sistemin nervor për disa ditë. Krizat e panikut zakonisht shfaqen në moshë të re (20-at) dhe femrat janë 2 herë më tepër në rrezik për të shfaqur kriza paniku se sa meshkujt. Zakonisht krizat e panikut ngatërrohen me atak zemre, gjë që ndikon negativisht në vetë-diagnozën e krizës.

Shqetësimet

1-Kur një person provon prishje të theksuar të humorit dhe të ekuilibrit emocional, atëherë mund të thuhet se ai person ka çrregullime të gjendjes shpirtërore.
2-Kur emocionet qëndrojnë në një pikë të ulët gjatë gjithë kohës dhe ne humbasim interesin për jetën, kjo do të thotë se po kalojmë një gjendje depresion
3-Depresioni madhor karakterizohet nga një gjendje e rënë shpirtërore dhe trishtim që shoqërohet me ndjenjën e fajit dhe të qenit i pavlefshëm. 
4-Njerëzit kalojnë në gjendje depresive kur ata kanë probleme në punë, probleme bashkëshortore, ose kur ndjehen të pazotë për diçka që duan të bëjnë.
5-Shenjë e depresionit mund të jetë edhe prishja e gjumit, rënia në peshë, këputja, ndjenja e fajit të kotë.

Adrenalina, përgjegjëse për ankthin

Një sëmundje fizike e quajtur hypoglycemia është gjendur të jetë shkaktare për kriza paniku. Ata që vuajnë nga hypoglycemia kanë receptorë defektive për substancën insulinë, gjë që nuk lejon kalimin e suksesshëm të sheqerit në membranën e qelizave. Kur niveli i sheqerit në gjak ulet shumë, truri dërgon sinjale alarmi në qendrat hormonale, duke i sinjalizuar të prodhojnë adrenalinë, e cila është përgjegjëse për krizat e panikut. Në tri forma është shfaqja e panikut tek të gjithë njerëzit. Nëse keni përjetuar një formë, nuk është e thënë të mos përjetoni edhe të tjerat, në të tri rastet simptomat janë të kundërta.

Emocionet, shkaktarë të sëmundjeve

Mjekët e vjetër kinezë mjaft mirë e kanë ditur se emocionet luajnë role të rëndësishëm në organizmin e njeriut. Ato janë në gjendje të shkaktojnë sëmundje të llojllojshme, madje edhe te njerëzit shumë të fortë. Mjafton që të godasin në vende më të ndjeshme të organizmit dhe sëmundja fillon të marrë hov. Të gjitha sëmundjet të shkaktuara prej gjendjes psikike apo çrregullimit të saj, në mjekësi quhen sëmundje psikosomatike. Këto sëmundje shfaqen në relacionin shpirt - trup. Dy herë më të prekura nga krizat e panikut janë femrat, krahasuar me meshkujt. Zakonisht krizat e panikut ngatërrohen me atak zemre gjë që ndikon negativisht në vetë-diagnozën e krizës. Ndërkohë që 5 këshilla japin specialistët, me anë të së cilave mund të kuptosh nëse bëhet fjalë për panik, depresion apo emocione. Të gjitha simptomat ndryshojnë nga njëra-tjetra.

Syri i majtë kupton emocionet

Syri i majtë ka më shumë kapacitet, në krahasim me syrin e djathtë, që të kuptojë emocionet e atyre që na shikojnë. Kjo gjë e veçantë e syrit të majtë u konstatua nga një studim i American Academy of Neurology. Syri i majtë është i lidhur me qendrën e emocioneve të sistemit nervor, pra me anën e djathtë të trurit, dhe kjo e lejon të dallojë tipin e emocioneve të atyre që kemi përballë, duke vëzhguar fytyrën e tyre. Dy për qind e popullatës kanë përjetuar një lloj forme të krizës së panikut. Njerëzit me frikë/ankthe të ndryshme (psh. agorafobi, frika ndaj insekteve apo mikrobeve), përjetojnë më shumë kriza paniku. Rreth 20 vjeç është mosha kur nis të shfaqen krizat e panikut.

Trajtimi i këtyre sëmundjeve

Trajtimet përfshijnë ilaçe dhe forma psikoterapie (cognitive-behavioural therapy), e cila u mëson njerëzve si të mposhtin mendime negative apo të përballojnë ankthe/frika të ndryshme. Ilaçet përfshijnë antidepresantë (SSRIs, MAOIs), apo ilaçe anti-anxiety (benzodiazepines; Valium, Ativan, Xanax) përpara se të shfaqet kriza apo në pritmëri të saj. Kur kriza parandalohet me ane të ilaçeve, atëherë cikli është shumë më i lehtë për tu thyer dhe nuk shfaqet përsëri. Zakonisht, një kombinim i ilaçeve dhe psikoterapisë jep shenja të mira (duke i eliminuar fare simptomat apo shfaqjen e krizës, sidomos kur sëmundja është në stadet e para). Rreth 70-90 e njerëzve me kriza paniku mund të kurohen në mënyrë të suksesshme.

----------


## J@mes

Emocionin e perkufizojme si nje pergjigje ndaj nje ngacmuesi i cili shkakton eksitim fiziologjik, ndjenje subjektive, interpretim kognitiv dhe sjellje te dukshme.
Ankthi mund te percaktohet si nje ndjenje e vaget e pakendshme frike, merzie dhe shqetesimi per te ardhmen. 
Pergjithsisht, personi nuk ka nje ide te qarte per shkakun real te ankthit. Ankthi eshte shpesh nje reagim i pergjithshem emocional ndaj stresit. Crregullimet e ankthit jane prishje relativisht te zgjatura te rrjedhes normale te jetes, te karakterizuara nga ankthi.
Paniku - crregullimi i panikut identifikohet nga shfaqja e krizave te panikut qe jane periudha te caktuara te ankthit te theksuar, qe karakterizohennga marrja e frymes, marrje mendsh, keputje, dridhje, djersitje, perzierje per te vjelle, mpirje, afsh te nxehte ose te ftohta, ose nga frika e vdekjes.Krizat e panikut mund te zgjasin nga disa minuta ne disa ore.

----------


## Baptist

Bebush, kete "emocionet" do te duhej hequr nga radha sepse ajo qe ke menduar te shkruash quhet "treme". 
Trema eshte ajo shkalla me e ulet e panikut (shkalla e ndermjeme quhet frike), kurse ankthi eshte tjeter kategori. 

Keto pra: trema, frika dha panika jane emocione, dhe jane normale. Dallojne vetem per nga shkalla e intensitetit qe rri ne perpjestim te zhdrejte me nivelin e  perllogarise se individit. Shkalla me e larte e ketij emocioni eshte shtangja e plote, ose "gurezimi" i subjektit. Nje frike e tille eshte aq e shpejt dhe aq intenzive sa te shtang gjithe muskujt e trupit aq shume sa qe njeriut te afektuar mund ti bijne pantollonat ose t'i zbathen kepucet, ne momentin qe e ka liruar shtangimi dhe tenton t'ia mbathe.


Ankthi i takon kategorise se ndjenjave per dallim nga grupet emocionale. Ndersa dallimi themelor mes grupeve te ndjenjave dhe grupeve te emocioneve eshte: natyra akute apo kronike e tyre. Emocionet jane akute. Pra te godasin shpejte dhe te leshojne ne kohe relativisht te shkurter. Ndersa ndjenjat kane veti kumulative, pra te zejne me ngadale dhe mund te te mbajne per nje periudhe shume te gjate ose te pacaktuar. 

Megjithese ekzistojne edhe "shqetesime" afat-mesme sic eshte zilia psh, e cila per nga shpejtesia e goditjes ngjet me emocionin por per nga leshimi gjason edhe me ndjenjen.

Gjithesesi, ankthet mund te jene te llojeve te ndryshme. Ankth i njeriut normal, ankth i njeriut te lekundur dhe ankth i njeriut te semure. Ankthi i njeriut normal qe ka si burim nje shkaktar te percaktueshem dhe konkret, eshte nje gjendje stresi te vazhdueshem dhe intensiv, por qe me eliminimin e shkaktarit pushon dhe zhduket paralelisht me te. Ankthi i njeriut te lekundur eshte me baze depresive dhe shkaktari eshte i mjegullt dhe zakonisht subjektiv. Por mund qe te trajtohet. Per ankthin e semure nuk do te bjeme fjale sepse ai eshte organik, pra qe rrjedh nga defekte fizike te trurit te personit te cilat nuk mund te kurohen.


(sa per kuriozitet)
Nje pyetje e shpeshte, e budallme dhe qe vazhdimisht perseritet neper media pa asnje kompleks eshte ajo:"A keni emocione?" 
Kjo shprehje e marrur nga rruga dhe e sjellur nga njerez te rruges ne TV, gabimisht, e zevendesoi shprehjen adekuate dhe te sakte kuptimore per te, - tremen. (Kuptohet, asnjera nuk eshte shqip) 

Pra, "a keni treme" e jo "a keni emocione", sepse njeri pa emocione nuk ka! 
I tille eshte vetem nje i vdekur. Apo me sakte, nje njeri qe e ka humbur vetedijen perkohesisht, ose ai qe ka rene ne kome e qe per dallim nuk ka me as ndjenja.

Pra emocione quhen teresia e sensacioneve psikofizike te njeriut te cilat permes ngacmimit te jashtem dhe ndermjetesimit kogitiv (pikerisht duke kaluar neper pjesen psiqike qe quhet Uni i personit) manifestojne "shenja" te dallueshme dhe zakonisht te qarta per te tjeret. Gezimi eshte emocion, hidherimi eshte emocion, keqardhja eshte emocion, dhembshuria eshte emocion, e kunderta e keqardhjes eshte emocion (por une nuk e di si i thone) , etj... 
Pra, me tutje: emocionet mund te ndahen ne ato qe subjekti manifeston ne raport me veten dhe situaten e tij dhe ne ato qe manifeston permes unit te tij ndaj te tjereve, pra duke bere krahasimin perpes nje procesi personal kogitiv. Pra permes mekanizmit te "kompasionit". P.sh.: nese personit te trete i ndodhe nje fatkeqsi ne pranine tende, ose ne rrethana ne te cilat mund te te kishte ngjare edhe ty, ti duke e vene veten ne ate pozite fillon te manifestosh keqardhje per te... Kur dikujte i behet nje e padrejte sot dhe e sheh se nje e padrejte e njejte mund te te behet edhe ty neser. Ti shpreh emocione te revoltes. Ne nje rast tjeter, mund te jete meshira emocioni qe te nget ta manifestosh si kundershti etj etj etj 

Prandaj ta pyesesh dikend "a keni emocione" eshte nje budallak njesoj i madh sikur ta pyesesh "a keni ndjenja". Sepse fundi i fundit ndjenjat dhe emocionet jane nje gje e vetme sado qe me futjen e kesaj fjale te huaj (emocionet) kemi bere nje diferencim te perafert mes disa llojeve te tyre i cili mbetet i manget dhe i pasakte gjithe kohen qe ne e perdorim nje term te huaj per te kategorizuar njerin nga keto grupe ndjenjash, kur kemi edhe aso qe me natyren e vet mund te bejne pjese ne dy grupe njekohesisht ndersa ne te tretin jo, ekmr...

Megjithese keto jane pune qe mund te presin. 
Urime per temen  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## J@mes

*ANKTHI*

Ankthi perkufizohet si nje shtypje emotive e karakterizuar nga dyshimi, frika, ndjenja e humbjes etj. Fjala “ankth” rrjedh nga fjala latine “angustia” dhe nga fjala greke “ankho” terma qe tregojne “shtrengimin”, “shtypjen”, “mbytjen”.

Kur provojme ankth trupi yne vepron duke prodhuar reagime fiziologjike si p.sh rrahja e forte e zemres, frymemarrje e shqetesuar, djersitje, tharje e gojes etj.

Ankthi mund te manifestohet ne dy forma te ndryshme:
-si sinjal i nje kercenimi fizik, pra ne kete rast ka te beje me shume me ndjenjen e frikes. 
-ankthi mund te gjenerohet edhe nga nje rrezik qe kercenon konceptin tone per veten. Ne kete rast nuk kemi te bejme me nje situate qe kercenon integritetin tone fizik, por me nje kercenim per integritetin tone psikologjik, pra ndjenjen e vlefshmerise sone  dhe te unitetit tone psikologjik. Ataku i panikut eshte pikerisht rrjedhoje e kesaj forme ankthi.

Tani le t’ju hedhim nje veshtrim te shkurter hipotezave qe jane dhene ne lidhje me shkaqet e prodhimit te ankthit.
Per psikanalizen ankthi eshte rrjedhoje e konflikteve te pazgjidhura ne femijeri qe kryesisht kane te bejne me marredhenien prind-femije.
Psikanaliza ka analizuar ankthet tipike qe mund te shfaqen gjate harkut jetesor:
*1.* “Ankthi i asgjesimit” te cilen e provojme gjate lindjes dhe na shoqeron gjate gjithe jetes dhe qe ka te beje me friken e vdekjes.
*2.* “Ankthi i braktisjes” te cilin e provojme gjate viteve te para te jetes kur shohim fytyren e nenes dhe na duket se ajo per nje cast zhduket, duke qene se ne nuk kemi akoma aq te konsoliduar konceptin e vazhdimesise se objektit.
*3.* “Ankthi i proves apo i shfaqjes”, tipike per adoleshencen(“A do t’ja dal”?, “A do te jem ne gjendje te bej kete gje”?)
*4.* “Ankthi i deshtimit”, qe provohet ne moshen e pjekurise dhe qe ka te beje me friken e deshtimit ne ndermarrjet e ndryshme jetesore.
*5.* “Ankthi i te mundshmes”, pak a shume i ngjashem me ankthin ekzistencial qe do te shohim me poshte.

Per shkollen bihejviorale-konjitiviste ankthi vjen si pasoje e keqperceptimit te problemeve dhe ngritjes se skemave per veten dhe te tjeret mbi bazen e ketyre perceptimeve te shtremberuara. Pra per pasuesit e kesaj shkolle me e rendesishme eshte menyra se si perceptohet problemi sesa vete problemi. Mbi bazen e ketij ndergjegjesimi ndertohen pastaj edhe sjelljet tona(ana bihejviorale).

Psikolget dhe filozofet ekzistencialiste kane dhene nje kendveshtrim interesant mbi ankthin. Per Kiergegardin dhe Sartrin ankthi ka te beje me friken e zgjedhjes mes mundesive te pafundme. “Ankthi lind nga mundesia per te mundur”(Kiergegardi). “Njeriu eshte ajo qe ai deshiron te behet” (Sartri). Pra ne kete rast liria dhe mundesia e zgjedhjes kthehen ne nje “denim” per njeriun, i cili eshte i detyruar te mbaje i vetem peshen e rende te lirise se tij.
Ndersa per Hajdegerin ankthi lind nga perceptimi i “asgjese”. Ndergjegjesimi se “jemi” perplaset me mundesine tjeter, me mundesine e “mosqenjes”.
Nga keto nocione filozofike jane ndikuar edhe psikologet ekzistencialiste apo dhe ata humaniste si: Bisvanger, Frankl, Roxhers, Masllow etj. Per ta, ankthi vjen si pasoje e “inautencitetit te individit”, pra dyzimit apo pavertetesise se tij. Ne kete rast, njeriu ka nje raport te keq me lirine e tij, e cila nuk e perballon dot pergjegjesine dhe si rrjedhim kerkon ti ike asaj duke prodhuar mungese sinqeriteti me vetveten dhe paaftesi per te perballuar problemet e perditshme.
Ne kete kendveshtrim, shkrimtari francez Zhan Grenier ben nje krahasim interesant duke e krahasuar ankthin me nje udhetar i cili do te marre nje udhetim te gjate me tren per kenaqesi te tij personale dhe per t’u c’lodhur nga puna,por duke qene se ai ka para te mjaftueshme sa per te zgjedhur cdo lloj drejtimi,nuk di cilin te zgjedhe dhe perfundimisht ngelet ne toke i deshperuar qe pushimet e tij do te harxhoheshin kot.
Keshtu edhe ne jete: mundesite jane te shumta, por cilen te zgjedhim?

*J@mes Douglas*

----------

